# New Bolt does not show up on "tivo devices"



## jg167 (Apr 2, 2004)

I got a renewed (so new to me) Bolt a few weeks ago. It came with a lifetime subscription pre activated. Indeed if I go to the activation page on tivo.com and put that in it says its already activated. Now that I got around to installing it (had to wait for a few other items) the list of tivo devices I see only shows my old one. Anyone know how to get tivo.com to show the new device? Its on the net (according to it and has pulled down the guide). And I'd like to have both online to see what can be transfer from old to new. I've submitted this to tech support at tivo.com so we'll see.

I also could not get my cableCard that I took out of the Roamio and put in the Bolt to pair. The page to pair it yourself Activation - Authenticate accepted the IDs but that returned an error. Xfinity support claims they forced this through but I don't think its paired and that is still the problem. Tech support keyed on the "Con: No" status in the cablecard conditional page, but my old tivo with no card at all shows the same thing so I don't think that means what they think. A tech is coming out tomorrow, so maybe they can resolve it.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

You need to call TiVo and ask that your (new to you) TiVo be transferred to your account. You may have to contact the previous owner to call TiVo and have them unlink it from their account. Usually that's enough so you can call them and link it to your account.


----------



## jg167 (Apr 2, 2004)

Worf said:


> You need to call TiVo and ask that your (new to you) TiVo be transferred to your account. You may have to contact the previous owner to call TiVo and have them unlink it from their account. Usually that's enough so you can call them and link it to your account.


Thanks, but its a factory renewed (purchased from weaKness) so the previous owner is not knowable to me. I have asked via the support on tivo.com about it so hopefully that is what they will do.


----------



## jg167 (Apr 2, 2004)

Interestingly my cableCard woes have resolved themselves. I parked the card with the bolt numerous times and always got an error and all channels showed "not authorized". The host ID remained the same throughout the day or so that I did this, but the data field changed a couple of times. After the last failed parking I just left it and a few hours later it all started working.

Now that Xfinity has higher speed internet only offerings (which seems pretty recent since I have looked for this many times) I'll likely go with that anyway, but nice to have things working in the meantime. Now I just need to get both tivo's listed so maybe I can transfer some stuff from one to the other (but I suppose one passes and such do not transfer).


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

jg167 said:


> Thanks, but its a factory renewed (purchased from weaKness) so the previous owner is not knowable to me. I have asked via the support on tivo.com about it so hopefully that is what they will do.


Even easier, ask weaKness support to help you transfer the TiVo to your account. weaKness is known for their support.


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

jg167 said:


> Thanks, but its a factory renewed (purchased from weaKness) so the previous owner is not knowable to me. I have asked via the support on tivo.com about it so hopefully that is what they will do.


I've purchased from Weaknees before, and you just call Tivo and they will move it to your account. I thought there was an instruction page in the box, but I may be wrong.


----------



## jg167 (Apr 2, 2004)

Indeed I should have thought of using weaKness support, however my support issue on tivo.com has just resulted in the box being transferred and I am currently transferring recorded shows from one to the other. To bad they don't support transfers of OnePass'es. oh well.
So I'm fully operational. Once all is well for a bit I plan to investigate dropping cable now that Xfinity (my only viable internet provider) has internet only plans at any speed up to 1200Bmps (they claim). In the past I always recall anything at like 200Mps or higher coming with TV anyway so might as well use it. But that is for another thread/day.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

jg167 said:


> Indeed I should have thought of using weaKness support, however my support issue on tivo.com has just resulted in the box being transferred and I am currently transferring recorded shows from one to the other. *To bad they don't support transfers of OnePass'es. oh well*.


Tivo online will copy OnePasses between boxes


----------



## jg167 (Apr 2, 2004)

dianebrat said:


> Tivo online will copy OnePasses between boxes


ah, so it does. that worked great, thanks! the recording transfer has not worked so far. it transfer a couple but hours later the others are a no show (they all have a blue dot on the online page showing its in progress but I think its stuck).


----------



## weaknees (May 11, 2001)

Sorry for the delay in responding to this issue. 

We purchased TiVo Renewed Bolts from TiVo directly with AIP/Product Lifetime Service active. TiVo Customer Service Agents know exactly how to handle calls from our customers needing to get the unit moved.

Just call TiVo at 877-367-8486 or chat with them online during their customer service hours. Ask them to move the Bolt into your name. You do not need a case number or any special information.

With every Bolt we sell, we include clear information as to how to do this, but we know it's possible to miss it. Here is a link to the instructions:

wkns.tv/bolt

NOTE: Bolts are functional and will work just fine even if you not take this step, but until they are on your own account, you will not be able to use them with your TiVo app or with any other TiVo (or Mini) in your home.

Thanks for your purchase!


----------

